# The Most Famous GSD on Youtube! (an article written about Dunder and I) :)



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

I woke up to this article! made my day. 

Up Close and Personal with Dunder the Most Famous German Shepherd on YouTube | TailsInc.com

For more Dunder "like" him on facebook:
Dunder | Facebook


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! I like the running the bases video!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG i love that video! how creative! this is awesome! CONGRATS!


----------



## azcharlie (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's a heck of an interview with Dunder. He's quite the articulate pup!


----------



## JimW (Mar 29, 2012)

My first post, we get our GSD pup in the fall. These are great videos like them a lot!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is pretty darn cool!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I enjoyed reading your interview-great answers and you captured what alot of GSD owners would have said

Dunder is a very handsome boy....autograph please from him? LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm a big Dunder fan! Everybody check out the new Dunderwear


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I'm a big Dunder fan! Everybody check out the new Dunderwear


ha ha OP you better trademark that!


----------

